# New PC randomly restarting, Event 41 Kernel Power



## SethKnows (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm back again and I've built a new PC. Still having bad luck with computers I guess. System specs are listed on my profile. I've been having problems with my pc restarting, event log shows Event 41 Kernel Power. It happens while playing Dead Space 3 within 5 minutes, but happens during other games occasionally. I thought it was software, until it started happening in my bios within a few seconds. I've tested the ram, switched both sticks, put them in different slots, etc. I've disabled all power saving options and nothing is overclocked. Usually it's random but I can trigger it in the bios and while playing Dead Space 3. I unplugged the reset wire to see if there was a short but it didn't work. This is the same PSU from my last build though, so I'm not sure if that's the problem. There's no way it can be software, right? If it's happening before the OS even loads. I also unplugged my SSD and HDD and still no luck. I'm not sure what else to do except RMA the mobo and/or the PSU.


----------



## awesomesauce (Jun 6, 2014)

ya it's not software (cause crash in bios)
any other psu 2 try?
any other ram 2 try?
any bios update avaible?
welp it not a easy trouble 2 find gl!!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 6, 2014)

start with testing the machine with a known good psu


----------



## Jetster (Jun 6, 2014)

So no overclock?

Take it to the bare min hardware. No GPU One stick ram, nothing else plunged in. No hot swap bays or anything see if it still does it


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 6, 2014)

event 41 kernel power is pretty self explanatory its power related 41 only gets triggered due to a sudden loss of power without tripping a stop code or if the system hard resets without a BSOD


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 6, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> event 41 kernel power is pretty self explanatory its power related 41 only gets triggered due to a sudden loss of power without tripping a stop code or if the system hard resets without a BSOD


Power related how? I used this psu in my system a few months ago and it was fine, I boxed it up until I built this pc. It's a Corsair ax860 Platinum. If it is related to power, could it be my surge protector? I'm also getting some quirky stuff going on lately. Multiple Directx errors that cause a game crash. I reinstalled my gpu drivers and cleaned them out using driver sweeper, it worked for awhile but I just had another one. I am just not sure if the mobo could cause all of these issues. I tried multiple different combinations with the ram and I don't think that's the problem. The problems started before I even installed the gpu.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 6, 2014)

Do you have Samsung Magician installed?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Power related how? I used this psu in my system a few months ago and it was fine, I boxed it up until I built this pc. It's a Corsair ax860 Platinum. If it is related to power, could it be my surge protector? I'm also getting some quirky stuff going on lately. Multiple Directx errors that cause a game crash. I reinstalled my gpu drivers and cleaned them out using driver sweeper, it worked for awhile but I just had another one. I am just not sure if the mobo could cause all of these issues. I tried multiple different combinations with the ram and I don't think that's the problem. The problems started before I even installed the gpu.


anytime a system starts freaking out out of the blue  the power supply is the first thing to check the fact that its occurring in the bios leads me to believe its the power supply I doubt its the surge protector unless the machine is physically shutting off a bad psu will cause all manner of funky shit


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 6, 2014)

I agree with OneMoar if it's happening in the BIOS....


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 6, 2014)

the only real way to test it is to either put the psu on a load tester or replace it with another unit its possible its the motherboard or even the cpu its self but anytime you have hard resets like that it means you have a hardware problem and not a software one
I would check everything over for obvious misses like
1. a stand off shorting on the back of the board
2.all wires are firmly seated and both power connectors are connected for both the gpu and main board
3. pull the CPU and reseat it
4. give all the usb/ethernet connectors a look over and make sure the socket's/plugs isn't trashed or something
5.test that psu in another system or test another psu in that system


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 6, 2014)

I have been getting some extremely high temps on my cpu when running prime95 for awhile. intelburntest actually causes shutdowns as well. Temps are good for about 10 minutes and 100% then they skyrocket to over 85


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I have been getting some extremely high temps on my cpu when running prime95 for awhile. intelburntest actually causes shutdowns as well. Temps are good for about 10 minutes and 100% then they skyrocket to over 85


85 is still within safe limits I doubt its directly a cause of your problem make sure the fan control is set to 100% in the bios so its not throttling the pump
I am wondering if whatever issue you are having is making the pump cut out if the pump stops temps will go though the roof in short order if the pump is connected directly the psu ... and that rail is cutting out ...


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 6, 2014)

The pc has not reset while running prime95, I do have to kill the program because they will go past 85 easy if i don't.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> The pc has not reset while running prime95, I do have to kill the program because they will go past 85 easy if i don't.



85c?  Again,  do you have it over clocked?


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


> 85c?  Again,  do you have it over clocked?


No I have not.


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 6, 2014)

Is the general consensus that the PSU is defective? It worked in Feb-March, then I boxed it up when I sold that pc to use it until I went sli with 780 ti's. I could just buy one off Amazon and if it doesn't fix the problem I'll just send it back since their return policy is awesome.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Is the general consensus that the PSU is defective? It worked in Feb-March, then I boxed it up when I sold that pc to use it until I went sli with 780 ti's. I could just buy one off Amazon and if it doesn't fix the problem I'll just send it back since their return policy is awesome.


did you check everything over and reseat everything like I suggested ?


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 6, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> did you check everything over and reseat everything like I suggested ?


I won't be able to until tomorrow.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

OP, check the Event Log.  Right after the 41 shut down, there will be a Debug log; check that and let us know the log code.


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> OP, check the Event Log.  Right after the 41 shut down, there will be a Debug log; check that and let us know the log code.


Will do tomorrow morning. Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Will do tomorrow morning. Thanks for all the replies guys.



You art welcome


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 6, 2014)

- <Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
- <System>
<Provider Name="*Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power*" Guid="*{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}*" />
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>3</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="*2014-06-06T15:22:32.243165700Z*" />
<EventRecordID>5048</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="*4*" ThreadID="*8*" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>SethKnows</Computer>
<Security UserID="*S-1-5-18*" />
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="*BugcheckCode*">0</Data>
<Data Name="*BugcheckParameter1*">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="*BugcheckParameter2*">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="*BugcheckParameter3*">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="*BugcheckParameter4*">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="*SleepInProgress*">0</Data>
<Data Name="*PowerButtonTimestamp*">0</Data>
<Data Name="*BootAppStatus*">0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 6, 2014)

Your event shows nothing; it is as OneMoar stated earlier:



OneMoar said:


> event 41 kernel power is pretty self explanatory its power related 41 only gets triggered due to a sudden loss of power without tripping a stop code or if the system hard resets without a BSOD



Or this quote from MS explains the no event info here --> Windows Kernel event ID 41 error "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first" in Windows 8.1, Windows 8, Windows Server 2012 R2, Windows Server 2012, Windows 7, or Windows Server 2008 R2


> The kernel power event ID 41 error occurs when the computer is shut down, or it restarts unexpectedly. When a computer that is running Windows starts, a check is performed to determine whether the computer was shut down cleanly. If the computer was not shut down cleanly, a Kernel Power Event 41 message is generated.
> 
> An event 41 is used to report that something unexpected happened that prevented Windows from shutting down correctly. There may be insufficient information to explicitly define what happened. To determine what may have happened and to identify a potential resolution, it is important to know what the computer was doing at the time just before the event occurred.
> 
> If event 41 is logged because power to the computer was interrupted, consider obtaining an uninterruptible power supply (UPS) such as a battery backup power supply. An underpowered or failing power supply may cause this behavior. For example, if you added RAM or additional devices or hard disks when this problem began, the power supply may cause the problem.



If you are absolutely sure your PSU is good... check all your connections and be sure they are secure and properly placed.
It would probably be best to un-connect and re-connect each one.
Even the header connectors on the MB, power to wall, UPS, surge protector, ... all power connections.
Make sure there are no power connectors laying around getting shorted out, too.
Turn off, if, any OCing.
Reset the BIOS to defaults.
Check for any over heating

Then deal with windows after your are positive there is no hardware problems.


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 8, 2014)

Problem solved everyone, it was either the outlet or surge protector causing the shutdowns. I just moved into a new apartment and I haven't had the issue since, switched surge protectors also. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 8, 2014)

If your problem does persist, then swap out your ram sticks. I swear to god I had exactly the same problem as you and it was the ram. Even after I tested them for 4 hours, I swapped them out with another kit and no problems to this day.


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 8, 2014)

WhiteLotus said:


> If your problem does persist, then swap out your ram sticks. I swear to god I had exactly the same problem as you and it was the ram. Even after I tested them for 4 hours, I swapped them out with another kit and no problems to this day.


I did change out each one and run then in multiple different combinations, still had the issue. I can believe having one defective stick, but two is hard to believe. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 8, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I did change out each one and run then in multiple different combinations, still had the issue. I can believe having one defective stick, but two is hard to believe. Thanks for the reply though.


did you run a mem test it may not be the sticks but the cpu its self


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 8, 2014)

I did post on here sometime last night that the problem was solved. I moved into a new apartment this weekend and I used a different surge protector so It was either the protector or the outlet at my previous house. I haven't had any issues in the bios or dead space. I played dead space for a few hours last night.


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 8, 2014)

UPDATE: I just had it shutdown again during AC4, problem is not fixed. sigh


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 8, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> UPDATE: I just had it shutdown again during AC4, problem is not fixed. sigh


you have a hardware fault you need to strip the system and reseat everything and go from their
after you strip the system clear the cmos and reassemble
run http://www.memtest.org/ FROM a CD or USB drive for at least an hour
crashing under load is normally indicative of a bad psu or some other hardware fault I doubt its ram related but memtest will tell you for sure


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 8, 2014)

See why did it crash in dead space and in the bios so often then? Dead space is extremely easy to run and that game always triggered it, until last night. I will work on it today


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 8, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> See why did it crash in dead space and in the bios so often then? Dead space is extremely easy to run and that game always triggered it, until last night. I will work on it today


who knows until you isolate the problem you can stand here and make guesses all day
start by testing the ram
then the psu
then the motherboard
finally the cpu its self
the fact that the system is doing a physical HARD reset makes me 80% sure that its power related if you can just order a new psu you can always send it back
if its not power and its not ram that leaves the motherboard and the cpu witch is why I want to you reseat everything with fresh paste and all that


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 8, 2014)

Before I bought my gtx 780 ti, I installed a used hd 7970 because I was going to save up for the Kingpin edition. It turns out the guy sold me a card with a defective fan, so I returned it. I deleted all amd software I could find, but could that have anything to do with this or no? Just making sure I don't miss anything.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 8, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Before I bought my gtx 780 ti, I installed a used hd 7970 because I was going to save up for the Kingpin edition. It turns out the guy sold me a card with a defective fan, so I returned it. I deleted all amd software I could find, but could that have anything to do with this or no? Just making sure I don't miss anything.


no because if its hard resetting in the bios then you either have a combination of two problems(unlikely) or you have a hardware fault the motherboard could very well be the problem and not the PSU but do you wanna order a 200.00 motherboard just to test or do you wanna order a 70.00 psu and test that
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096
and yes the 620 will power your system all day long its 620W CONTINUOUS output


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 8, 2014)

I ordered a psu, I'll send it back if it's not the issue. If it is, i'll keep it since it's the one I will order when I go sli anyway. Should be here on Wednesday, I will run memtest later after i get a flash drive. Checking all connections now.


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 8, 2014)

I reseated the CPU, reconnected all plugs on motherboard and psu. I've been playing ac4 for around an hour now with no problems, except for the fact that the game runs like crap. I just don't get how my cpu runs so hot in prime95 or ibt, idle is under 30 but then quickly goes up to 90+ before I kill it.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 8, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I just don't get how my cpu runs so hot in prime95 or ibt, idle is under 30 but then quickly goes up to 90+ before I kill it.


What thermal paste?
How are you applying the thermal paste?
What cooler do you have and is it setting on the CPU (not the caps or other parts)?


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 8, 2014)

Noctua thermal paste, pea sized dot in the middle, spreads evenly. NZXT Kraken x60 in push/pull with cougar 140 mm fans. All my fans are controlled by the lamptron fz6 or something like that. 30 watts per channel I think. The pump and block screw into some threaded nuts through the back.


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 13, 2014)

Psu is not the problem. I did notice that I have not plugged in both cpu power connectors, I know I should only need one but you never know. I'll try that tomorrow. I'm going to send the new psu back and buy a new mobo. If that doesn't work then I'm screwed.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 15, 2014)

id double check the cpu voltage and make sure no automatic overclock crap is enabled


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 16, 2014)

What should the voltage be? Ran memtest for about 9 hours on each individual stick then 4 hours with both sticks in, no errors. So honestly this has to be for sure my mobo, right?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> What should the voltage be? Ran memtest for about 9 hours on each individual stick then 4 hours with both sticks in, no errors. So honestly this has to be for sure my mobo, right?


I believe it should be around 1.100v for stock and around 1.2 for ~4.2Ghz
if its still hard resetting it could very well be a short in the motherboard could also be the cpu its self ... witch is a rarity


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## SethKnows (Jun 16, 2014)

In my bios it says 1.136 for the voltage. There is a turbo boost option, which is on but it only boosts up to 3.9, which is okay, isn't it?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

edit: nm
temps and voltages look ok you said it was hitting 90c under prime ?


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 16, 2014)

So which options should I turn off in the bios? The CPU should still be able to boost to 3.9 ghz , right?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> So which options should I turn off in the bios? The CPU should still be able to boost to 3.9 ghz , right?


i Have no idea lol have owned exactly one intel core i5 chip never had a i7 on z97 ..
/me chants and dances while holding a side of bacon to summon: cadaveca
aside from rmaing the motherboard I am out of idea's ...


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

its a long shot but make sure your hard drives are plugged into the intel driven sata ports and not the ASmedia ones plug your drives into the BOTTOM Two SATA Ports(thats the last block on the board)
if that doesn't do it before you RMA it
update the bios
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87 OC Formula/?cat=Download&os=BIOS


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 16, 2014)

I updated the bios already. The drives wouldn't matter if it's shutting down in the bios, would they? By the way, it hasn't reset in the bios for awhile. So I'll probably just buy a new mobo tomorrow. Is gigabyte any good?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I updated the bios already. The drives wouldn't matter if it's shutting down in the bios, would they? By the way, it hasn't reset in the bios for awhile. So I'll probably just buy a new mobo tomorrow. Is gigabyte any good?


the only reason I bring it up is this post 
http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/57424-asrock-z87-oc-formula-intermittent-computer-restarts.html


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 16, 2014)

Okay, I'll check all the connections and then try a different cable. The problem is, it's been difficult to force the shutdown lately. It just happens randomly. I'm using the middle sata ports.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Force Shut Down? As In Windows?


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 16, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Force Shut Down? As In Windows?


I could usually play ds3 or load up the bios to make the computer restart, but it's more random now, and hasn't done it in the bios lately.


----------



## jumpman (Jun 16, 2014)

I am having basically the same issue. Computer randomly restarts when stressed. I could load up Unigine and a less than a min into it the computer would shut down and restart. Or I'm 10s into sleeping dogs and computer shuts down and restarts. However, when I take out my graphics card R9 290 and use a low power one I'm fine. I have a 650W seasonic psu and at first I'm thinking that could be the problem as well, but now I'm thinking maybe the motherboard is the problem. Have you tried a different motherboard yet?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

jumpman said:


> I am having basically the same issue. Computer randomly restarts when stressed. I could load up Unigine and a less than a min into it the computer would shut down and restart. Or I'm 10s into sleeping dogs and computer shuts down and restarts. However, when I take out my graphics card R9 290 and use a low power one I'm fine. I have a 650W seasonic psu and at first I'm thinking that could be the problem as well, but now I'm thinking maybe the motherboard is the problem. Have you tried a different motherboard yet?


make your own thread


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 18, 2014)

So in the bios it says 1.1 volts for the cpu, but hw monitor says 1.258, which do I trust? And does that mean I won't be able to overclock at all?


----------



## SethKnows (Jun 20, 2014)

My new motherboard came in, I will be installing it today.


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry guys, I know it's been awhile. I decided to send the motherboard back without installing it, I've been reading many reports of that z97 platform having annoying bugs lately. I'm going to wait awhile before buying another one to see if the Mobo is the problem. When I play any game that is easy to run, Borderlands 2, Dead space, etc, it shuts down. However, I capped the framerate is Borderlands to 30 FPS, when it was usually uncapped, and it ran for awhile just fine. As soon as I uncapped the framerate, the pc shut down within 5 minutes of playing, 100+ FPS. What could this be?


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 2, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Sorry guys, I know it's been awhile. I decided to send the motherboard back without installing it, I've been reading many reports of that z97 platform having annoying bugs lately. I'm going to wait awhile before buying another one to see if the Mobo is the problem. When I play any game that is easy to run, Borderlands 2, Dead space, etc, it shuts down. However, I capped the framerate is Borderlands to 30 FPS, when it was usually uncapped, and it ran for awhile just fine. As soon as I uncapped the framerate, the pc shut down within 5 minutes of playing, 100+ FPS. What could this be?


you read wrong you should have tested with another board now you are back at square one sigh ...
you have a hardware problem most likely a defective board
you tested the power supply
you tested the ram
you tested the drives
all that remains is the board and the cpu its self (assuming you tested the above correctly)


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 2, 2014)

*DELETED*


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like a faulty PSU to me. When you uncap the FPS (before the restart) do you get any kind of stuttering?

Or, it's shutting down due to the GPU overheating... If you haven't checked that already.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree with erocker it sounds like power but he said he tested in a replacement one so unless he got two bad ones in a row ....


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 2, 2014)

erocker said:


> Sounds like a faulty PSU to me. When you uncap the FPS (before the restart) do you get any kind of stuttering?
> 
> Or, it's shutting down due to the GPU overheating... If you haven't checked that already.


No stuttering, it's just random. The GPU temps are fine. I haven't tested the drives, well it could only be the SSD since I didn't have the other one yet. It shut down once while browsing the web too, no games running. I can't seem to figure out which settings are overvolting the cpu in the bios, I don't want to just start changing everything. I haven't shipped the motherboard off yet, I just figured it would be easier to not even install a board that could have bugs. The CPU overheats so technically it hasn't been properly stress tested. Idk guys, sometimes all these problems are overwhelming for about 3 grand into a PC. I just bought a new motorcycle, that's why I haven't been on, but I do want to fix it and play my damn games.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2014)

Well, if the CPU is overheating that will cause a shutdown. That's your problem. 1.258v, as you listed above is normal for load voltage, so it's not overvolting anything. Check your cooler, make sure it is mounted correctly and make sure you use new thermal paste when reseating it.


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 2, 2014)

Cooler is mounted correctly and I've reapplied thermal paste. The cpu is only getting hot during stress tests, within a few minutes of prime95 and a few seconds of intelburntest. When gaming the temps don't exceed 60 degrees.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 2, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Cooler is mounted correctly and I've reapplied thermal paste. The cpu is only getting hot during stress tests, within a few minutes of prime95 and a few seconds of intelburntest. When gaming the temps don't exceed 60 degrees.


#define hot
also thats normal


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2014)

With getting 90+c in within a few seconds of Intel burn test, you could be getting some temperature spikes in games that you're not seeing. Either way, there's definitely something off with the cooling.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 2, 2014)

hurrm are you sure you are looking at the right sensor 60 to 90 is a huge gap even for AVX loads
I wonder if the boost state voltage might be set to something wacky
check the LLC settings in the bios as well as the turbo voltages/multis


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll check those settings in the bios. I just don't know about all the other settings that I've seen. I didn't go to school for this stuff, just a hobby.


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 2, 2014)

This sudden restart sounds like buggy bios setting or not enough voltage.


Try to raise cpu power current a bit (should be in Amperage, on Asus its in %), or set LLC to 2, 1 is max on asrcok if im not mistaken.

And maybe raise cpu vring-uncore- cache (one and the same thing) voltage a bit.. 0,010v should be enough, same thing by VCCSA (cpu system agent), try 0.010 - 0.020v+ offset



What ram do you have, does it have enough voltage, do you use XMP profile for it?


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 2, 2014)

Not being trying to be mean, hateful or anything... however, this thread has been going around in circles trying to get this sorted.
IMO, SethKnows needs to find someone, or get someone, he knows that knows locally to come over and look at his setup.

I may be wrong; however, I still think it is a power problem... whether it is the PSU, the PSU's regulation, or the MB's regulation, etc.

Can you try downloading HWInfo32 or HWInfo64 and run the sensor test and post some pics of the results, like these:



Also, run some testing and see if it will show the maximum results, too.
Try not to let it crash before you get a screen shot.
Software is not perfect usually; however, it may pick up on something.


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 2, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Not being trying to be mean, hateful or anything... however, this thread has been going around in circles trying to get this sorted.
> IMO, SethKnows needs to find someone, or get someone, he knows that knows locally to come over and look at his setup.
> 
> I may be wrong; however, I still think it is a power problem... whether it is the PSU, the PSU's regulation, or the MB's regulation, etc.
> ...


True, I do need to find someone to help me, the problem is paying someone to figure out nothing, which is usually the case. I want it to be a psu problem, but to me it's unlikely that I got two faulty power supplies. Sorry it's taking awhile for me to post stuff, I just got a new bike so I've beg riding a lot.


----------



## Ruyki (Jul 2, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> I have been getting some extremely high temps on my cpu when running prime95 for awhile. intelburntest actually causes shutdowns as well. Temps are good for about 10 minutes and 100% then they skyrocket to over 85



There's no way you should be getting anywhere near 85°C with an AIO. I'd guess your cooler is broken, not attached properly or the temp sensor is reporting incorrect values.

Try your stock cooler.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 2, 2014)

Is it shuting down or does it restart? cause I already seen restart with Kernel power event, and the faulty was nVidia/amd driver or VGA card..

P.S. as for vcore, if it is set to auto, with turbo boost, it can go up to 1.2v easy. In that case maybe disable turbo to see the real temp.. but 85C not overclock, is still too much..


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 2, 2014)

read the thread from page one people 
come on


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 2, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> True, I do need to find someone to help me, the problem is paying someone to figure out nothing, which is usually the case. I want it to be a psu problem, but to me it's unlikely that I got two faulty power supplies. Sorry it's taking awhile for me to post stuff, I just got a new bike so I've beg riding a lot.



Bios C-states at auto or enabled? And is 1.50v enough for your ram? try 1.52 or 1.55 or 1.60v..


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 3, 2014)

Ruyki said:


> There's no way you should be getting anywhere near 85°C with an AIO. I'd guess your cooler is broken, not attached properly or the temp sensor is reporting incorrect values.
> 
> Try your stock cooler.


The stock cooler is broken, I gave my friend the new one that I got with my i7 when I sold him my old i5 just to be nice, not knowing that the old one was broken. Buy a cheap air cooler or replace motherboard? I'll check the settings in the bios right now.


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 3, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Bios C-states at auto or enabled? And is 1.50v enough for your ram? try 1.52 or 1.55 or 1.60v..


Disabled C-states and speedstep. Why wouldn't 1.5 be enough for the ram? I also ran memtest for at least 8 hours for each stick with no errors.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 3, 2014)

TheHunter didn't read the entire thread you can safely ignore him


----------



## Ruyki (Jul 3, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> The stock cooler is broken, I gave my friend the new one that I got with my i7 when I sold him my old i5 just to be nice, not knowing that the old one was broken. Buy a cheap air cooler or replace motherboard? I'll check the settings in the bios right now.



Could be either so it's your choice.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jul 3, 2014)

95Viper said:


> *Not being trying to be mean, hateful or anything... however, this thread has been going around in circles trying to get this sorted.
> IMO, SethKnows needs to find someone, or get someone, he knows that knows locally to come over and look at his setup.*
> 
> I may be wrong; however, I still think it is a power problem... whether it is the PSU, the PSU's regulation, or the MB's regulation, etc.
> ...



This.

See this thread that went nowhere...... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/system-not-performing-well.198391/


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 3, 2014)

I am done as well either the Op is just *DOING IT WRONG *or has to be the unluckest pc builder ever .


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 3, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I am done as well either the Op is just *DOING IT WRONG *or has to be the unluckest pc builder ever .


Specify what you think I'm doing wrong please, building a pc is the easy part, diagnosing and fixing the problem isn't, especially when the only knowledge you have is from the Internet. I think the terrible luck part is true, but I love My pc too much to give up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 4, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> TheHunter didn't read the entire thread you can safely ignore him


Dont be so full of it..

Yes I've read either thread and I saw the part where he moved to another place and it kinda stopped.,


That's why I also suggested those issues, if you get sudden power off error41 out of nowhere its either cache voltage fault, c-states issue, cpu power current fault or ram voltage fault (if its rated 1.65v in xmp and you use lower) or even wrong LLC settings fault. Or bios if its older.


Im speaking from my personal experience using Haswell chip and I had this error41 one-two times when I first got the chip 1 year ago. I think I was testing slight OC with wrong voltages obviously + old unstable bios.


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 4, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Dont be so full of it..
> 
> Yes I've read either thread and I saw the part where he moved to another place and it kinda stopped.,
> 
> ...


The bios is the most current version. C-states are disabled, as well as any other power saving options that I know of. I think the ram is rated at 1.5v and that's what it's at. Memtest didn't come up with any errors. 
YOU GUYS, I looked to see when the errors started happening, the first one being on 5/13. That's the same day I installed the NZXT kraken x60, wtf. Could it be the issue, even though it's shutting down in the bios? I ordered the Cooler Master Hyper 212 until I build my custom loop.


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 5, 2014)

^
Now since you mentioned that maybe its USB issue with Kraken monitoring SW?

Try unplugging usb part and control fans in bios with Q-fan control.



edit: 

did you connect Usb part like mentioned in this review?
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nzxt_kraken_x60_review,8.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2014)

SethKnows doesnt know. He needs to know when to take it into a shop or listen- 3 things

Power supply cant handle load, cpu/ motherboard over heating/ over current protection or chitty components or wall plug


----------



## SethKnows (Jul 5, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> ^
> Now since you mentioned that maybe its USB issue with Kraken monitoring SW?
> 
> Try unplugging usb part and control fans in bios with Q-fan control.
> ...





eidairaman1 said:


> SethKnows doesnt know. He needs to know when to take it into a shop or listen- 3 things
> 
> Power supply cant handle load, cpu/ motherboard over heating/ over current protection or chitty components or wall plug


I installed the software first before plugging it in. I'll try unplugging it. The psu can most definitely handle the load. The CPU stays cool in games, unless there's a ridiculous surge of heat that causes it to shut down. I have it hooked up to a Surge Protector that's rated up to about 4000 joules and I've tried multiple outlets in multiple houses. If the kraken x60 isn't the problem then I will take it to a shop to have it looked at.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Id say that be the best thing to do. Less youre warping that motherboard just slightly


----------



## SethKnows (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, I unplugged the usb from the motherboard that controlled the software for the Kraken x60 and I haven't had a problem for a long time until 5 minutes ago. The pc shut down again while playing Dishonored, I guess I'm going to take it to somebody to have it looked at. This pisses me off immensely.


----------



## sreekanth (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi All

Iam new here and landed searching for the similar issue for my new pc. Its AMD 8320 with asus M5 A97 LE R2, 8 GB Kingston Fury RAM 1800, GEFORCE 210 I GB GPU, Zebronics cabinet LG DVD writer , SATA 1 TB Seagate HD.  For me the issue started during installation of OS and later restarts restarts and picks the installation and some how completed it, as I believe this may be something to do with hardware, taking my pc to the purchased shop to rectify the issue, will update how it goes.

HI Seth, could you please share if you have any update , is your issue resolved?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I dont see how youre able to run your machine without a psu...


----------



## Vario (Oct 3, 2014)

SethKnows said:


> Well, I unplugged the usb from the motherboard that controlled the software for the Kraken x60 and I haven't had a problem for a long time until 5 minutes ago. The pc shut down again while playing Dishonored, I guess I'm going to take it to somebody to have it looked at. This pisses me off immensely.


It just turns off?  My asrock mobo did this.  I returned it and the replacement has worked fine the past year.


----------



## SethKnows (Oct 3, 2014)

sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> 
> Iam new here and landed searching for the similar issue for my new pc. Its AMD 8320 with asus M5 A97 LE R2, 8 GB Kingston Fury RAM 1800, GEFORCE 210 I GB GPU, Zebronics cabinet LG DVD writer , SATA 1 TB Seagate HD.  For me the issue started during installation of OS and later restarts restarts and picks the installation and some how completed it, as I believe this may be something to do with hardware, taking my pc to the purchased shop to rectify the issue, will update how it goes.
> 
> HI Seth, could you please share if you have any update , is your issue resolved?


I have determined it is a faulty mobo, only thing that makes sense. I will replace when I have the money. I'm getting tons of unexplained game crashes along with the random shut downs. My audio appears to be acting up also, I won't buy an Asrock mobo again, I also sent them an email to start the RMA process months ago, but they have not replied to probably three of my emails. Terrible company. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## sreekanth (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi Eid,

I missed that earlier, it was a normal local ones I guess which gives out 450 , I had taken to the shop but it all looks like they haven't come across such issue before but they recemmonded that this would happen with chances of using Inverter at home and suggested to change the PSU and if prob still exists try with local separate ups, I have now changed to coolmaster 450, as of now I haven't got any restarts but you all know its very random , so lets wait for few more ... and update back


----------



## sreekanth (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello All, After I changed my PSU I haven't got any problems till date.


----------



## bhaalkc (Nov 6, 2014)

Just be sure you have proper airflow in the case. Allinone water sets obviously dont produce the airflow around cpu. I had similar problem with my pc few years ago, after getting h50 it crahed after few minutes while gaming (no overclock). It was due my h50 and poor airflow, the mainboard chipset got overheated.....


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## acupalypse (Dec 6, 2014)

I know this has been resolved, but just want to throw in some inputs for anyone else searching the internet. I also have the asrock z87 oc formula board and it also shuts down the way as described here. It doesn't matter what you are doing, gaming, browsing, etc. it would just randomly shutdown/reboot - even if you're just navigating the BIOS screen. I also resolved mine by replacing the board. The issue on my board is the USB. If there's anything plugged into any of USB 3.0 port it would randomly shutdown OR restart on its own. I have another motherboard from another computer, swapped it out and worked perfectly fine. It's a very nice board but unfortunately its inherent issue is something that cannot be ignored.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2014)

acupalypse said:


> I know this has been resolved, but just want to throw in some inputs for anyone else searching the internet. I also have the asrock z87 oc formula board and it also shuts down the way as described here. It doesn't matter what you are doing, gaming, browsing, etc. it would just randomly shutdown/reboot - even if you're just navigating the BIOS screen. I also resolved mine by replacing the board. The issue on my board is the USB. If there's anything plugged into any of USB 3.0 port it would randomly shutdown OR restart on its own. I have another motherboard from another computer, swapped it out and worked perfectly fine. It's a very nice board but unfortunately its inherent issue is something that cannot be ignored.



Sounds like there was a short


----------



## roochiepoo (Dec 4, 2015)

Created an account to post my fix.

I found a common cause of this is multiple audio drivers attempting to run at the same time. I had three.

one USB sound card
One realtek chip on my motherboard
One nvidia sound chip on my graphics card.

Go to device manager and disable the ones you don't use and restart PC. Let me know if it works.


----------



## traveler18 (Dec 13, 2015)

SethKnows said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back again and I've built a new PC. Still having bad luck with computers I guess. System specs are listed on my profile. I've been having problems with my pc restarting, event log shows Event 41 Kernel Power. It happens while playing Dead Space 3 within 5 minutes, but happens during other games occasionally. I thought it was software, until it started happening in my bios within a few seconds. I've tested the ram, switched both sticks, put them in different slots, etc. I've disabled all power saving options and nothing is overclocked. Usually it's random but I can trigger it in the bios and while playing Dead Space 3. I unplugged the reset wire to see if there was a short but it didn't work. This is the same PSU from my last build though, so I'm not sure if that's the problem. There's no way it can be software, right? If it's happening before the OS even loads. I also unplugged my SSD and HDD and still no luck. I'm not sure what else to do except RMA the mobo and/or the PSU.


I had same problem, although not with high-CPU games, changed the RAM, Power supply, video card. Solved for a while and it started again. Saw another post about power coming in to machine. Changed to two different surge protectors and different wall outlets, and it hasn't happened since...go figure.


----------

